# Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 33;Afghanistan



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2011)

*Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 33 in Afghanistan*

KABUL, Afghanistan -- A suicide bomber posing as an army volunteer struck an Afghan army recruitment center in the northern Kunduz province on Monday afternoon, killing at least 33 people, Afghan officials said.

The attacker approached on foot and detonated his explosives vest among a group of army volunteers lined up outside the recruitment center, Kunduz Deputy Governor Hamdullah Danishi said.

Ambulances and private cars brought at least 42 wounded to the Kunduz Hospital, said provincial government spokesman Muhbobullah Sayedi.

"We have 33 bodies, including soldiers and civilians," said Humayun Khamush, a doctor at the hospital. Four children were also killed, he said.


Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 33 in Afghanistan - FoxNews.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 14, 2011)

A sure sign of spring.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2011)

Same shit, different day in Afghanistan.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 33 in Afghanistan - FoxNews.com



Bet you it's not a Jew or Christian blowing themselves and innocents up. But racial profiling is not politically correct?

This will change.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > Suicide Bomber Kills at Least 33 in Afghanistan - FoxNews.com
> ...



I just don't understand why Muslims aren't getting tired of this yet, all these suicide bombings do is make Muslims look bad.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 14, 2011)

What these bombings do is terrorize the Afghan's and that is what they want to do.  Just like the killing of the family in Israel. 

Terrorism is the goal.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2011)

Ropey said:


> What these bombings do is terrorize the Afghan's and that is what they want to do.  Just like the killing of the family in Israel.
> 
> Terrorism is the goal.



I really question why we should even be in Afghanistan anymore, I have friends over there now, what are they there for really? do the Afghans really want us there anymore?


----------



## Ropey (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you question why there is a fight for a mosque at ground zero?  Run away?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Do you question why there is a fight for a mosque at ground zero?  Run away?



I remember when 9/11 first happened and we went over there, we have been in Afghanistan for 10 years, and I really don't see any significant changes. We have spent alot of money, lost alot of lives. I don't think we should run away, but I don't like our boys over there fighting and dying and nothing is changing.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree that there needs to be a different method of fighting this terrorism and insurgency.  There is the option that Biden put forwards right in the beginning of the Obama presidency.

Death from above.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2011)

Ropey said:


> I agree that there needs to be a different method of fighting this terrorism and insurgency.  There is the option that Biden put forwards right in the beginning of the Obama presidency.
> 
> Death from above.



That might be a possibility, something has to change though because we have all these Soldiers over there and spending all this money and nothing is really changing, this war is becoming more and more unpopular when you hear stories like this and the Taliban know it. They have all the time in the world to stay the course and wait us out, plus Obama is even going to start withdrawing people next summer?


----------



## Ropey (Mar 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that there needs to be a different method of fighting this terrorism and insurgency.  There is the option that Biden put forwards right in the beginning of the Obama presidency.
> ...





> Among the alternatives being presented to Mr. Obama is Mr. Bidens suggestion to revamp the strategy altogether. Instead of increasing troops, officials said, Mr. Biden proposed scaling back the overall American military presence. Rather than trying to protect the Afghan population from the Taliban, American forces would concentrate on strikes against Qaeda cells, primarily in Pakistan, using special forces, Predator missile attacks and other surgical tactics.



http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/23/world/asia/23policy.html

Obama wants to leave the arena entirely.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Special forces and Missile strikes might be the way to go, however I would like an Afghan Army capable of defending its people before we leave but I don't know how realistic this is.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Special forces and Missile strikes might be the way to go, however I would like an Afghan Army capable of defending its people before we leave but I don't know how realistic this is.



You've been in the arena HG. What you would like is not very possible with such heavily strengthened tribal affiliations that have been enforced by first cousin marriages that predate Islam.

Do you believe what you would like has any possibility?  You don't know, but what do you believe?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Special forces and Missile strikes might be the way to go, however I would like an Afghan Army capable of defending its people before we leave but I don't know how realistic this is.
> ...



I don't think it is possible because like you said, the country of Afghanistan is very tribal and lots of them don't even like each other. There are so many different languages and cultures in Afghanistan, you can go to one part of the country where they speak Pashtun, and in the other area they speak Tajik. What I'm saying about the Afghans defending themselves would be the ideal situation for the US, but will it happen? probably not, the Taliban is too ingrained in that country and still has alot of support, we have been there 10 years and they still can't do it yet, I doubt us staying there another 10 years will get them to do it either.


----------



## Jos (Mar 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> however I would like an Afghan Army capable of defending its people before we leave but I don't know how realistic this is.


The Afghan Army *is*  defending "It's" people, with the stooge Hamid Karzai installed by American oil, Meanwhile Afghan tribal leaders are in turn defending their own people against the invaders (how would you react if your country was invaded )


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2011)

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > however I would like an Afghan Army capable of defending its people before we leave but I don't know how realistic this is.
> ...



The Afghan Army is invisible in large swaths of that country where the Taliban are in control, the Afghan Army is fractured by Tribal Alliances, the Tajiks and Hazaras hate the Pashtuns for example. Case in point the Taliban execution of a young couple who eloped to be married, that execution was carried out in broad daylight with the whole town watching, where was the Afghan Army or Police to stop this?


----------



## Jos (Mar 14, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



defending "It's" people, the only control they have is in the capital


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2011)

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Thats my whole point, the Afghan Army and Police are only good for defending a few token areas, even in Kabul NATO does alot of foot work.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 28, 2011)

The true question is this:

Can we teach these highly tribal people to learn to protect all of the people? These highly tribal Afghan people do not see in terms of nations. The country was a partition, created by empires because the people do not see it as a country. It's all just land to them. In the Pakistani tribal region it is exactly the same. 

You have a few areas where the created cities are and which were created for the purpose of trade of which energy components will be a large group now, but were not the reason for the creation of the country. Trade routes.

It's still all about trade and the routes. 


So, can we teach these tribes of people what nationhood means
The path to Democracy and a civil society based on human rights.

I say no to both. But the routes are necessary, and the resources of the arena means that America can't step out without losing its hegemony. 

That's why Afghanistan is called the "Graveyard of Empires".  This is a very necessary route and has been so through the ages.  Now with the advent of Afghanistan's theoretical resource holdings, there is no letting go without tossing away the entire hegemony. 

Wait until 2015. I see the gear up happening in Israel. America is so large that it can hide its gearing up quite well and does so, but not so tiny Israel.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 28, 2011)

Ropey said:


> The true question is this:
> 
> Can we teach these highly tribal people to learn to protect all of the people? These highly tribal Afghan people do not see in terms of nations. The country was a partition, created by empires because the people do not see it as a country. It's all just land to them. In the Pakistani tribal region it is exactly the same.
> 
> ...



Afghanistan is so different in this regard, for example an Afghan from a village up north doesn't give a damn about what happens to an Afghan in Kandahar. Sometimes, when Afghan forces go into a village with US or Coalition forces, the people in the village hate the Afghans more because they come from a different part of Afghanistan and their tribes have been at war for years! Afghanistan is even more tribal and separate than Iraq! I also think there were alot of unrealistic expectations put on the US when we invaded back in 2001, people expected us to turn Afghanistan into Belgium in a few years. Now 10 years later, and most of the country is still without running water and electricity. I agree with your points Ropey those steps are necessary for Afghanistan to have a successful future however Americans have been in the country for 10 years and they are tired, I don't think we have the patience and desire to see this through, especially when we see little to no appreciation for our efforts on the behalf of the Afghans.


----------

